# Baby P's



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

hey guys i just got my p's in my tank about an hour ago 14 babys the size of a quarter i was wondering how much i should feed them and how often. i have frozen brine shrimp right now for today and tomorrow but i am going to go shopping after work tomorrow.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd feed them twice a day. Feed them until their belly's swell. (Very easy to tell)


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

MPG said:


> I'd feed them twice a day. Feed them until their belly's swell. (*Very easy to tell*)


thats true you will tell really easily.

well i would pick up floating omega one super color pellets, and flakes, and frozen blood worms. that would be a good diet to start with.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ok cool thanks for being so fast with the replies. ill get some pics up here soon.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

pocketear said:


> ok cool thanks for being so fast with the replies. ill get some pics up here soon.


looking forward to seeing some


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

just feed them 2 brine and i see what you mean there all fat know


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha nice


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

some pics thanks for the help.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are some cool pictures and nice red bellies


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------

